# Feeding straight alfalfa



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought a bag of alfalfa pellets the other day upon my friends insistence... She knew I was looking for feed and said that the alfalfa would help my horses keep weight on and stuff and that it was ok to feed it straight, with no other feed... I wasn't sure, but I went ahead and bought it anyway...

Anywho... is it safe to feed straight once a day, a pound a day...? Should I soak it first?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Alfalfa is fine to feed straight; however, if your horse has never had any, you may want to mix it with your current feed for a few days just to avoid kinda shocking their system with the high fat/protien content. As for how much, just follow the recommendations on the bag at first then you can adjust it according to your horses needs. All my horses get straight alfalfa in the winter time (in the form of a big bale/constant access) and it does help them to keep weight on better than grass and IMHO, it is healthier than grain. I have never had a bout of colic or founder since we stopped feeding grain.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok. Thanks a bunch... I've always heard that it isn't good to feed alfalfa by itself from my uncles and other family members... I did notice that the alfalfa was about 7 dollars cheaper than the grain feed I normally buy... so I'm hoping that it 'satisfies' me enough to make the switch... I would rather go with the alfalfa on a permanemt basis, as it's so muh cheaper and seems a bit healthier too.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I zero graze alfalfa. Which means we cut it with a mower, blow it in a wagon daily and then let the horses eat it like that. We fork piles around the field so the horses don't bunch up. yes straight alfalfa.
I also prefer 2nd of 3rd cut straight alfalfa for hay.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

In the SouthWest, many horses are fed primarily or only alfalfa. Just make sure you introduce it slowly, as with any feed change (but I do think it's even more important concerning alfalfa to go slow)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I feed alfalfa pellets with no other feed, but with grass hay. A 3qt feed scoop will hold 3-3.5 lbs of alfalfa pellets. I need 1/2 to 1 scoop a day for maintenance, 1-3 scoops a day for weight gain. I add in a vitamin supplement to round out nutrition. Look for a complete vit/min supplement, especially one geared toward horses not on nay fortified feed. I add a little water, but only enough to make the powdered vitamins stick to the pellets.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

The only thing I have noticed with feeding alfalfa cubes is that they eat it really fast and have nothing left after their rations done. With hay it takes more work to chew/eat it making it last longer, and since horses want and should graze all day, then the processed pellets go down really quick leaving nothing left to chew on. I'm not saying your aren't nutritionally giving your horse the same as a flake of alafalfa, but it just is gone in a second. Could you switch to hay or possibly A+M which contains more to chew on. If you don't agree with giving molasses mixed in or can't get straight alfalfa hay then by all means, alfalfa pellets are fine. I'm just saying the things that I noticed when we were stuck feeding hay cubes, It's like chinese food, they are hungry an hour later.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

TroubledTB said:


> The only thing I have noticed with feeding alfalfa cubes is that they eat it really fast and have nothing left after their rations done. With hay it takes more work to chew/eat it making it last longer, and since horses want and should graze all day, then the processed pellets go down really quick leaving nothing left to chew on. I'm not saying your aren't nutritionally giving your horse the same as a flake of alafalfa, but it just is gone in a second. Could you switch to hay or possibly A+M which contains more to chew on. If you don't agree with giving molasses mixed in or can't get straight alfalfa hay then by all means, alfalfa pellets are fine. I'm just saying the things that I noticed when we were stuck feeding hay cubes, It's like chinese food, they are hungry an hour later.


It sounds like she's using it to supplement her hay.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I use alfalfa cubes to supplement my hay. I soak the cube thoroughly to avoid choke. My horses are getting about 5 pounds of alfalfa cubes a day, and the other hay from coastal bermuda + pasture. I do feed grain too. My horses are fed three times a day. They are spoiled


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I heard somewhere that some breeds are sensitive to alfalfa because it is higher in calcium, I think the breed it was the worst for was arabians because it causes them to colic.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

> I heard somewhere that some breeds are sensitive to alfalfa because it is higher in calcium, I think the breed it was the worst for was arabians because it causes them to colic.


Certain HORSES have feed sensitivities, not necessarily certain breeds. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Arabians on the West Coast that are fed almost exclusively Alfalfa hay with no problems. I had a couple of Arabs myself when I lived in San Diego that were fed Alfalfa as their main forage, with just a lunch-time snack of Bermuda. They never had any problems.

Horses with feed sensitivities will usually show hyperactive behavior, weight gain or loss, or founder. It depends on the type of allergy or sensitivity and the feed. Sensitivities can be to Alfalfa, certain grains (or all grains), certain preservatives used, or... ? 

My Anglo Arabian (ArabxTB) cannot have any corn or barley, and only small amounts of oats when in heavy training/riding, otherwise he becomes psycho demon horse, lol. He can however have as much Alfalfa as he wants. It doesn't grow here in Arkansas though (we have blister beetles) and is expensive when it's imported, so I feed him pellets. When he's only ridden occassionally, he gets 1.5-2 lbs a day. During harder work or during the winter, he gets 3-3.5 lbs a day. This is along with quality Bermuda grass or Bermuda mixed with local grass hay.


----------

